
Show HN: Determining the winner of the rat race - chris_t_98
I wanted to share a pretty-ridiculous novelty website I created to improve my web design skills: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;clouthomepage.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;clouthomepage.com</a>
The content on Clout Homepage is controlled by whoever has the most clout on the internet. To prove &quot;top-clout&quot; you pay $1 more than the previous person. We&#x27;re up to $3 :)<p>It was inspired by the Million Dollar Homepage.<p>My friends get a chuckle out of it; so I hope it brings you a laugh too!
======
Something1234
I like it. It's pretty neat. I should build something similar.

~~~
chris_t_98
Thank you! It's definitely fun to build something quick and simple and then
have it cover the cost of the domain name ;)

~~~
Something1234
Maybe you should post it to something like reddit.

